# I was a guitar addict



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was buying guitars on a regular basis. Amps too. I was full of gas and wasting cash. I was hooked on guitar buying, then I tried Viagra and my guitar buying stopped.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So who needs Viagra?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zontar said:


> So who needs Viagra?


Apparently a hell of a lot of people judging by the amount of commercials they run. I must have seen at least 10 watching the football game tonight. These latest ones are real dumb.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL! I guess taking beano http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...uesbreakers_John_Mayall_with_Eric_Clapton.jpg didn't help with the gas?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh man, between the Viagra and the new Windows 7 commercials I am going numb.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> These latest ones are real dumb.


I certainly agree.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Apparently a hell of a lot of people judging by the amount of commercials they run. I must have seen at least 10 watching the football game tonight. These latest ones are real dumb.


we had some juvenile chuckles when me and Mrs Puckhead saw that the CFL players had `Celebrex`badges on their uniforms.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

Going back to the original topic...I have to agree that GAS is an issue for me and just as you described it...the "wanting more part"...just doesn't go away.  

I have more than enough so I should really feel content, however that's not the case. 


I want more kkjuw


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was buying guitars on a regular basis. Amps too. I was full of gas and wasting cash. I was hooked on guitar buying, then I tried Viagra and my guitar buying stopped.


Woo Hoo! I just snorted coffee!!! Good morning, Good morning!!! LOL!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

why would i take viagra?
with all these guitars lying around i already have all the "wood" i can handle! :smile


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Honestly, I think you should submit this to their marketing team. Its perfect!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

So, have you been "turned on" to Viagara?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Please consult your doctor if your trip to the guitar store lasts 4 hours or longer!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zontar said:


> So who needs Viagra?


...a perfect example of the problem being preferrable to the cure.

:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> we had some juvenile chuckles when me and Mrs Puckhead saw that the CFL players had `Celebrex`badges on their uniforms.


I did as well, as did, I'm sure, many of the players.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Please consult your doctor if your trip to the guitar store lasts 4 hours or longer!


I think I need a doctor!!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

six-string said:


> why would i take viagra?
> with all these guitars lying around i already have all the "wood" i can handle! :smile


Dang you have to appreciate how this guy thinks, he must have used the right head :bow:
You bet these new Viagra commercials are irritating to the upteenth degree.ship


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I was buying guitars on a regular basis. Amps too. I was full of gas and wasting cash. I was hooked on guitar buying, then I tried Viagra and my guitar buying stopped.


:smile: I like those ads too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*i would like to help out my fellow brothers here*. 

for any of you that have too many guitars, amps, effects, i feel your pain. 
that's why i'm here to help. bring them to me. in exchange for that sweet guitar or gear that's cluttering your house, i will give you something in exchange that is both non-musical AND completely unequal in value.
if it's REALLY NICE stuff, i may even bake you a chocolate cake!kksjur


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm also willing to help in the form of finding a loving home for those guitars and amps 

4 hours in a music store made me laugh out loud.

Perks of not watching TV or listening to the radio: no ads!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I never did get that commercial about if you have a ( U Know ) for 4 hrs please consult a Doctor..
How many men are going to walk into a Doctors office like that, geees... if you ask me its the women that need the boost, where is the women's viagra, they would sell twice as much.
Rick


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if i had one that lasted 4 hours, i'd be pretty impressed, regardless of how it got there


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that one got me laughing!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

There is a new drug on the market for old salmon who can't get it UP-stream to spawn anymore. It's called Niagra.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if they wouldve come up with some sorta anti-viagra when i was younger id still be sane. and id have a ton of money!


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

I took Viagra once !!1
it got stuck in my throat and i had a stiff neck for 3 days


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fraser said:


> if they wouldve come up with some sorta anti-viagra when i was younger id still be sane. and id have a ton of money!



you know, all kidding aside, i gotta say +1 to that.


----------

